# How Reality Has Exceeded Our Expectations About Self-Driving Vehicles



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/enriqu...ons-about-self-driving-vehicles/#7042707541ba


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, Automate everything please. Force all of us to become engineers. Uh, sorry, human are not robots, they can't simply be switched out or upgraded. High unemployment leads to severe societal consequences. It used to be that the individual can own his own means of production, with automation and corporatization of all sector of economy, we are going to say goodbye to small businesses, say goodbye to being independent! Technology is never right or wrong but our societal structure must change too to ensure that benefits of automation can reach all citizens. This will require a government that can think ahead of the curve. UBI is a good start.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> Yes, Automate everything please. Force all of us to become engineers. Uh, sorry, human are not robots, they can't simply be switched out or upgraded. High unemployment leads to severe societal consequences. It used to be that the individual can own his own means of production, with automation and corporatization of all sector of economy, we are going to say goodbye to small businesses, say goodbye to being independent! Technology is never right or wrong but our societal structure must change too to ensure that benefits of automation can reach all citizens. This will require a government that can think ahead of the curve. UBI is a good start.


At what point do you draw the line though? We have factories that produce far more than they used to due to automation. And agricultural output has skyrocketed due to automation. There's no way we'd be able to feed the world's 7+ billion inhabitants on old methods of farming. Automation has improved the standard of living for nearly everyone.

In regards to SDC's, I for one can say that I never want to give up the option of driving my own car. But we'll all be dead in 100 years and the next generations may not feel the same way once SDC's become mainstream.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> Yes, Automate everything please. Force all of us to become engineers. Uh, sorry, human are not robots, they can't simply be switched out or upgraded. High unemployment leads to severe societal consequences. It used to be that the individual can own his own means of production, with automation and corporatization of all sector of economy, we are going to say goodbye to small businesses, say goodbye to being independent! Technology is never right or wrong but our societal structure must change too to ensure that benefits of automation can reach all citizens. This will require a government that can think ahead of the curve. UBI is a good start.


In fifty to one hundred years there will be no jobs that robots and computers won't be able to do better, faster, cheaper than humans. That's both good and bad. As a society we're going to have to deal with it. Some will use the time to follow their passions and some will smoke dope all day.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> In fifty to one hundred years there will be no jobs that robots and computers won't be able to do better, faster, cheaper than humans. That's both good and bad. As a society we're going to have to deal with it. Some will use the time to follow their passions and some will smoke dope all day.


Or if we're not careful, the robots could see us as a nuisance and decides its better to kill us all.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> In fifty to one hundred years there will be no jobs that robots and computers won't be able to do better, faster, cheaper than humans. That's both good and bad. As a society we're going to have to deal with it. Some will use the time to follow their passions and some will smoke dope all day.


Well I want to see a robot wipe the arse of an incontinent nursing home patient...better faster and cheaper than a human.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Gung-Ho said:


> Well I want to see a robot wipe the arse of an incontinent nursing home patient...better faster and cheaper than a human.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Psh...how about a bot that will take out the trash? Wash the dishes? Clean the house from top to bottom? Sort, wash, dry, fold, and hang laundry? Fix a leaky roof? Do interior/exterior painting? THOSE would be useful robots.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/enriqu...ons-about-self-driving-vehicles/#7042707541ba


Meh, this story tells me to "_Click on this link, read the story and watch the video._" And then "_Now click on this link, and again you will find a story and a video._".

Lol, how lazy is that? Dude's like, "I can't be bothered to write how reality exceeds your expectations but go to these other sites and see some work that other people did". Uh... no, thanks.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> Psh...how about a bot that will take out the trash? Wash the dishes? Clean the house from top to bottom? Sort, wash, dry, fold, and hang laundry? Fix a leaky roof? Do interior/exterior painting? THOSE would be useful robots.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Single Malt said:


>


Lousy humans & their banana peals ?

Difference between Spot and an Uber drive,
Spot didn't blame anyone for his fall, he just got back
Up on his own 4 titanium paws


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5231XDMA said:


> Or if we're not careful, the robots could see us as a nuisance and decides its better to kill us all.


Robots WILL kill us ALL !

GET THEM FIRST !

THE UNABOMBER WAS RIGHT !


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Ultimately all this automation will come back to bite these companies in the butt. If there are no jobs for people then who is going to be buying the cars or ovens or (equipment of your choice here) that robots will be building? Or, more to the point, if no one has a job and money, who will be taking an Uber?

The statistics of all the supposed jobs that are created by the move to automation are highly suspect as well.

Also, a bit of irony is that all the bean counters will easily be replaced by AI systems. No one will be immune.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Ultimately all this automation will come back to bite these companies in the butt. If there are no jobs for people then who is going to be buying the cars or ovens or (equipment of your choice here) that robots will be building? Or, more to the point, if no one has a job and money, who will be taking an Uber?
> 
> The statistics of all the supposed jobs that are created by the move to automation are highly suspect as well.
> 
> Also, a bit of irony is that all the bean counters will easily be replaced by AI systems. No one will be immune.


Management & Engineers should be replaced FIRST !


----------

